
Scientific research piracy site hit with $15M fine - nafizh
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/06/scientific-research-piracy-site-hit-with-15-million-fine/?utm_content=buffer64c8f&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
moh_maya
Previous HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14614863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14614863)

Also, perhaps the title is a bit of a flame-bait. Sci-hub does not facilitate
scientific research piracy - whatever that means.

Depending on your PoV on research publication subscriptions, it may be piracy
of copyrighted research publications.

That said, sci-hub is a boon. If there were a legal fund that was raised to
defend the founder, I'd contribute. Elsevier is, IMO, displaying remarkably
egregious rent seeking behaviour that makes the cable and wireless companies
look tame.

